# Haunted House day 3



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

The second set of pallets is up and it is really taking shape!! Soon we will be on to the second one.


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

That is just the COOLEST THING EVER! What's your address? I'M COMING TO SEE IT!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks,  Too bad you aren't closer I'd give you a mask and a dark corner to stand in. 



DebBDeb;bt2305 said:


> That is just the COOLEST THING EVER! What's your address? I'M COMING TO SEE IT!


----------

